# anybody got a good console steering wheel/simulator setup?



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I've finally treated myself to an Xbox one.
Forza 6 is downloading (took two days so far).
Previously I'd used an Xbox wireless wheel on my 360. Great bit of kit for £20!
So rather than go back to a controller now I have an Xbox one, I've been and spent another £70 today on a steering wheel.

In a nutshell, divorce here I come :lol:

So anyway, on YouTube there's some amazing simulator setups, not that I could afford one, but the simulators look incredible fun. There a great watch if your a racing sim fan. This being just one example.






Really clever how they use gravity to mimick g forces whilst driving.

My wife would so divorce me if I had one of those.

So I just wandered if anybody had a good setup,maybe had some pics they could show for inspiration. Just something simple like a car bucket seat with a wheel, anything really. Just thought it could be cool to discuss this type of thing? Give me something to do while forza eventually downloads :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I wanted a setup but couldn't afford one or find the space to store it. I decided to make my own rig which I custom made to me and fitted neatly in the under stairs cupboard. it took me a week on and off to complete using some carbon wrap off ebay and some off cuts of audio carpet used on subs etc. Anyway here is mine I have a Thrustmaster T500 wheel and pedals and a TH8 stifter. I cannot fault the T500 and the feel from the metal pedals is great.

Started off as an old computer table, some CLS and a few off cut I had in my garage.






I had great fun building and adapting it and since then hod hours of fun using it! It really does add a comfortable and immersive edge to playing racing games and I'd never go back to using a controller. The force feedback is strong from the wheel so much so that on games like Dirt I feel like I've been down the gym after!


----------

